# Thanks To The CABE The Most Shameless Show-off In Illinois Won Best Of Show



## Goldenrod (Apr 6, 2022)

Who cares?  I do and I want to pay you back for your alerts by making a suggestion.  The packed Chicago Klassic Bike Show in Carpentersville, IL was first rate.  I talk to everyone, whether they want to or not (shadow effect of growing up in a small town).  My wife calls it, "hostage taking".
 People could have sold more and most participants do not know about the CABE.   If one person at each meet put  basic CABE information on a card, wandering citizens are more likely to pause at their booth.   More stuff will be sold if more collectors with disposable cash know about the hobby and meet locations.  What does a piece of cardboard and a marker cost?  CABErs will get to know each other better and more cash will flow on our website.  Feel free to post pictures here because my wife is reading on her computer so I can't download my pictures just yet.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 6, 2022)

Common sense applies everywhere.  Good idea!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 9, 2022)

Was a really nice show.. Made some new friends and made a few purchases and generally a good time was had by all. Can't wait for next year.. Thanks to all the fellow CABER's that made this show possible... RideOnn... Razin....


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 19, 2022)

Great idea!  I like it.  Anything to improve the hobby, the better.


----------

